# grounding circuit continuation at a disconnect



## kenpower1979 (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know of a specific NEC reg that says the backboard of a panel is not sufficient enough to maintain the integrity of a grounding circuit. 
The circuit is 1000A through a disconnect. The ground conductors in are 3 each 4/0 cables and the very same out. However between in and out sets of cables the only continuation is through the panel itself. 
There must be a regulation to say this is not sufficient.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 31, 2017)

If you mean the equipment grounding conductor the metal enclosure is fine. 
If you mean the grounded conductor (neutral) then no. NEC 200.2(B)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cda (May 31, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## kenpower1979 (May 31, 2017)

chris kennedy said:


> NEC 200.2(B)


i appreciate that mate. but it looks like this regulation does not allow the metallic enclosure to be used as grounding continuity connection.


----------



## kenpower1979 (May 31, 2017)

chris kennedy said:


> If you mean the equipment grounding conductor the metal enclosure is fine.
> If you mean the grounded conductor (neutral) then no. NEC 200.2(B)
> 
> Welcome to the forum.





cda said:


> Welcome





kenpower1979 said:


> Does anyone know of a specific NEC reg that says the backboard of a panel is not sufficient enough to maintain the integrity of a grounding circuit.
> The circuit is 1000A through a disconnect. The ground conductors in are 3 each 4/0 cables and the very same out. However between in and out sets of cables the only continuation is through the panel itself.
> There must be a regulation to say this is not sufficient.


----------



## kenpower1979 (May 31, 2017)

the above situation is whats in question. i just cant see how the integrity of the incoming grounding cables is transferred to the outgoing.


----------



## cda (May 31, 2017)

kenpower1979 said:


> the above situation is whats in question. i just cant see how the integrity of the incoming grounding cables is transferred to the outgoing.




Your picture does not show unless you are a paid supporter of the fantastic site.

Or know how to link pictures


BUT your support would be great and you can help support other lost code people


----------

